# New Photography upload site



## John Starkey (26 Sep 2011)

Hi All,for those who may be interested google have come up with a site similar to flickr,it's called 500px,the quality of the image's are excellent,if you need inspiration then go take a look around,

John.


----------



## Antoni (26 Sep 2011)

Thanks John!

Great pics and cracking gallery! Google are mass launching new features: Google +, 500pix.... go ahead guys


----------



## Tom (26 Sep 2011)

Some fantastic stuff on there John, thanks - I really need some inspiration for some photography projects. I bought some film a while ago, but have never had anything to use it on.


----------



## Themuleous (26 Sep 2011)

Yeh some lovely photos

Sam


----------



## Antoni (26 Sep 2011)

Actually it is not a product of Google, it is a project of some enthusiast photographers - Canadians. Anyway great stuff!


----------



## ghostsword (26 Sep 2011)

Antoni said:
			
		

> Actually it is not a product of Google, it is a project of some enthusiast photographers - Canadians. Anyway great stuff!



I gathered as much, the site was slow to load, but very pretty to look at, and easy to navigate. One to keep visiting.  

Would not move from Flickr yet, would be a pain to move the lot.


----------

